# Rock work in cichlid Malawi tank



## Inrin (Apr 7, 2010)

what kind of rocks should i add to my tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

clean ones? lol. I use "river rock" because it is cheap at landscape places near me (about $5-10/5 gallon bucket, is smooth (fish don't tear themselves up on it and i don't hurt my hand), and I can choose 'flattish' piece to stack. I've also seen slate and limestone pavers (keeps your pH up), "holey rock", and sandstone used. 

If I had money to burn I'd get the lightweight fake plastic rocks or buy "cichlid stones" which are really nice because of the extra hiding places they have.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Slate is a good rock to use although I used "holey rock" in my Malawi setup. It added a nice look to the tank while also giving them a few extra hiding places, make sure to pile the rocks up.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

tufa rock is the best for african cichlids..it is not only beautiful ; but unique in that it often contails fossilized plants in it..and also little nooks and crannies and holes...

hmmmmmm...i wonder how you got holey rock in england nathan..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Prob. not texas holey rock, but England has limestone. What are the 'white cliffs of Dover"?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Was labelled holey rock in the store when I bought it :S


----------



## cichlideo (Jun 1, 2010)

I would do some research on what is in the lake. I personally like river rocks since it does look more natural. If you are concerned about the PH use Crushed coral for the substrate and sea shells in your filter.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Lace Rock. It's perfect for making those neat little tunnels and caves. There are some setbacks, though. I did have a fish take a turn too sharply and scratch himself real bad on a rock. His eye got cut and clouded over and all. Some Melafix and isolation fixed him up real nice, though. That's the only problem I've encountered in nearly a year. Stacks easily too.


----------

